# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Reakcija Udruge RODA na prijedlog Zakona o MPO 2009. god

## marči

na Portalu se nalazi reakcija Udruge RODA na novi prijedlog zakona o MPO, u pripremi je i nova peticija. Molim vas ne potpisujte staru.

_www.roda.hr_

----------


## marči

podižem!

----------


## marči

RODINA REAKCIJA danas bila objavljena na većini portala-hina, metro-portal, slobodna dalmacija, tportal, net...

----------


## mamma san

hr teletext također  :Smile:

----------


## egemama

a treba slusati i danasnji aktualac na radiu 101 (18-18.30), cijela tema je posvecena ovom pokusaju podvaljivanja zakona.

nasa Gost01 ce biti, naravno   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Slušala, nije bilo u cijeloj emisiji, ali sve bitno je rečeno. Mogu samo reći - hvala, Gost1, hvala, Rode iz tima Potpomognuta   :Heart:  !

----------


## ina33

I rečeno je da će se peticija potpisivat po svim većim gradovima, jedva čekam infać pa da zamolim svoje drage za podršku.

----------


## tinaka

Oprostite, al sad ne razumijem baš jel ova peticija koja je postavljena na webu važeća ili nije?!

----------


## amyx

to je stara peticija, mislim da čekamo da se postavi nova

----------


## Gost 1

Čekamo novu, čim se otvori tehnička mogućnost peticija stiže

----------


## elena

> Čekamo novu, čim se otvori tehnička mogućnost peticija stiže


Je li ovo sad gore nova peticija??

----------


## lara01

Da!
Možete potpisati sada ovu novu peticiju.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Potpisala!  :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

Potpisala!   :Wink:

----------


## pak

potpisali i obavijestli prijatelje i rodbinu!

----------


## tikica_69

Potpisano!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Potpisano!!

----------


## reny123

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/kako...istra-ostojica

----------


## sanja-m

Mozemo li otvoriti novu temu s diskusijom novog prijedloga zakona?
Prema mojem iskustvu i saznanjima stimulacija bi trebala teziti nekom broju od 12-tak jajnih stanica. Ali problem je taj da u 1. postupku lijecnik slabije moze odrediti kako pacijentica reagira na stimulaciju. Steta bi bilo stediti u prvom postupku s procjenom broja ampula samo da se ne bi prekoracio ciljani optimalni broj jajnih stanica (12.). Zato bi valjalo napraviti stimulaciju po najboljoj mogucoj procjeni za pacijenta i ukoliko ih se oplodi vise od 12 i taj visak zamrznuti. 
MPO za žene bez partnera je po meni diskutabilan. Nazovite me konzervom ako hocete ali tu se po meni otvaraju sljedeca pitanja:
- kako se za zene bez partnera generalno moze utvrditi bolest koja se zove neplodnost. Osim nekoliko iznimnih slucajeva, zena bi se morala podvrci folikulometriji. Za one kod kojih je problem u implantaciji, imunologiji i sl. nije uopce moguce tim klasicnim metodama pregleda utvrditi postojanje bolesti. 
- zasto bi zena bez partnera u tom pravu bila privilegirana od muskarca bez partnera. I oni mogu bolovati od neplodnosti (to je barem lako putem spermiograma utvrditi, tj. puno lakse nego utvrditi tu istu bolest kod zena bez partnera)
- zasto bi zene bez partnera bile privilegirane u odnosu na vanbracnu zajednicu dviju zena ili dvaju muskaraca ili zene s partnerom ali bez maternice. 

Za muskarce bez partnera/partnerice ili zene bez maternice MPO nije izbor ali surogat majka moze biti.

----------


## mare41

evo tema: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69889-K...plodnji/page10

----------


## tonili

Mare41 me preduhitrila...  :Wink:

----------

